# يوم الثلاثاء من البصخة المقدسة – المجيء الثاني والسهر الروحي



## aymonded (10 أبريل 2012)

*يوم الثلاثاء من البصخة المقدسة – المجيء الثاني والسهر الروحي*
* اليوم المشحون بالتعاليم الإلهية والأمثال*​*+ أحداث يوم الثلاثاء من البصخة المقدسة*​لما رجع يسوع من بيت عنيا في صباح يوم الثُلاثاء إلى أورشليم، ورأى تلاميذه أن التينة التي لعنها الرب قد يبست، فتعجبوا (متى 21: 20 – 22). فكلمهم عن الإيمان (مرقس 11: 24 – 26).
ولما دخل يسوع الهيكل، سألهُ الفريسيون بمكرٍ: بأي سلطان تفعل هذا؟ ومن أعطاك هذا السُلطان؟ فأجابهم على سؤالهم بسؤاله لهم عن معمودية يوحنا من أين جاءت، أمِنَ الله أم من الناس (متى 21: 23 – 27؛ مرقس 11: 27 – 33؛ لوقا 20: 1 – 8)، ثم قال لهم مثل الابنين (متى 21: 28 – 32)، ومثل الكرَّامين الأردياء (متى 21: 33 – 46؛ مرقس 12: 1 – 12؛ لوقا 20: 9 – 19)، ومثل عُرس ابن الملك (متى 22: 1 – 14). 
وبعد ذلك سأله الفريسيون عن جواز إعطاء الجزية لقيصر (متى 22: 15 – 22؛ مرقس 12: 13 – 17؛ لوقا 20: 20 – 26) ، كما سأله الصَّدوقيون أيضاً عن القيامة (متى 22: 23 – 33؛ مرقس 12: 18 – 27؛ لوقا 20: 27 – 40)، وسألهُ النَّاموسيُّون عن الوصية العُظمى (متى 22: 34 – 40؛ مرقس 12: 28 – 34)، ثم سأل هو الفريسيين عن اعتقادهم فيه، وأظهر لهم ريائهم (متى 22: 41 – 46؛ مرقس 12: 35 – 37؛ لوقا20 : 41 – 44). 
ثم حذر الجموع والتلاميذ من خُبث الكتبة والفريسيين (مرقس 12: 38 – 39؛ لوقا 20: 45 – 46؛ متى 23: 1 – 12).
ثم أعطى الويل للكتبة والفريسيين، ورثى أورشليم (متى 23: 13 – 39؛ مرقس 12: 40؛ لوقا 20: 47). 
ثم مدح الرب الأرملة المسكينة التي ألقت في الخزينة الفلسين وكانا هما كل ما تملك (مرقس 12: 41 – 44؛ لوقا 21: 1 – 4)، ثم طلب أُناس يونانيين أن يروه (يوحنا 12: 20 – 36). ثم تكلم قليلاً مع الجمع وترك الهيكل.

وفيما هو خارج من الهيكل أشار تلاميذه إلى فخامة وعظمة أبنية الهيكل، فأنبأهم بخرابه واضطهاد الأمم لهم، ورثى أورشليم لأجل خرابها (متى 24: 1 – 14؛ مرقس 13: 1 – 13؛ لوقا 21: 5 – 19). 
ولما صعد إلى جبل الزيتون، جلس هناك وابتدأ يشرح لبطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا واندراوس ترتيب الحوادث وعلامات المجيء الثاني وخراب أورشليم وانقلاب الأمة اليهودية (متى 24: 15 – 44؛ مرقس 13: 14 – 37؛ لوقا 21: 20 – 36)، ومجيئه الأخير في يوم الدينونة حاثاً إياهم على السهر (متى 24: 45 – 51). وقال مثل العشر عذارى، ومَثل الوزنات، وكان ذلك على جبل الزيتون (متى 25: 1 – 30). 
ولما أكمل يسوع هذه الأقوال كلها، قال لتلاميذه: [تعلمون أنه بعد يومين يكون الفصح، وابن الإنسان يُسَلَّم ليُصلب] (متى 25: 31 – 46)، ثم مضى إلى بيت عنيا ليستريح فيه. وفي هذا المساء تشاور رؤساء اليهود على قتله (متى 26: 1 – 16؛ مرقس 14: 1 – 11؛ لوقا 22: 1 – 6) 
*____قراءات يوم الثلاثاء من البصخة المقدسة _____*​طبعاً مضمون قراءات يوم الثلاثاء من البَصخة المقدسة، فهو يدور حول موضوعين رئيسيين في هذا اليوم كما رأينا :​ 

*+* الموضوع *الأول*: خراب أورشليم وانتهاء العالم والمجيء الثاني (والموضوعين كانوا متداخلين مع بعضهم البعض اشد تداخل، ومن هنا يرتبك الكثيرين في الشرح والتفسير وعدم التفريق بين الاثنين والنتيجة إخراج تفسيرات غريبة برؤية شخصية بعيدة عن قصد الرب يسوع تمام البعد، لأن حينما قال اهربوا إلى الجبال كان يتكلم عن خراب أورشليم وحِصارها فمن النادر أن يفرق أحد في الكلام لذلك يحتاج القاريء إلى فهم واعي بإفراز وتمييز مع استنارة).
+ الموضوع *الثاني*: السهر الروحي والاستعداد للقاء العريس السماوي.

 فقراءات الصباح تُمهد لموضوع المجيء الثاني، ثم شرحه في آخر إنجيلين – التاسعة والحادية عشر – بوضوح تام . ففيهما يعلن الرب عن مجيئه الثاني لدينونة العالم عندما يجلس على كرسي مجده ويُجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله. وعند هذا الإعلان يكون المزمور هو: [كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور. قضيب الاستقامة هو قضيب مُلكك]. وفي هذه الساعة الحادية عشر تُضاف تسبحة البَصخة عبارة [مُخلصي الصالح في ثوك تاتي جوم – لك القوة والمجد ... الخ]، وذلك لأنه في تلك الساعة قد عيَّن الرب ميعاد صلبه بقوله: [بعد يومين يكون الفصح، وابن الإنسان يُسلَّم ليُصلب]

​ أما قراءات المساء فهي توضح أهمية السهر والاستعداد انتظاراً لمجيء الرب. وأما آخر إنجيل – وهو الساعة الحادية عشرة من ليلة الأربعاء – ففيه أصدر رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيُون أمراً، أنه إن عرف أحد أين هو فليُدل عليه ليمسكوه (يوحنا 11: 57) .
​*يا إخوتي هذا اليوم هو يومنا الخاص* *والشخصي *الذي فيه لنا أن ننتبه بشدة لهذه التعاليم التي تخص أبديتنا، لأنها الآن ساعة إعلان لمجيء المُخلص ليدين المسكونة كلها، *ولنا أن ننتبه أن الساعة لا يعرفها أحد مهما ما بلغ من قدرة وفهم واستنتاج ودراسة *لأن أي شخص يحدد ميعاد مجيء الرب فهو بالطبع *كاذب *فلا تصدقوه لأن الرب أعلنها صارحة أنه لا يعرف أحد تلك الساعة، فالموضوع إذاً مُنتهي ومحسوم من فم الرب نفسه الذي لم ولن يكذب قط*، كما أنه لا ينبغي أن نهمل أقوال الرب ونحسب ونظن أنه يُبطئ ونقول أين هو موعد مجيئه ونتراخى في كسل عن التوبة*: [ولكن إن قال ذلك العبد في قلبه سيدي يبطئ قدومه فيبتدئ يضرب الغلمان والجواري ويأكل ويشرب ويسكر] (لوقا 12: 45)
فيا إخوتي لنعلم يقيناً: [لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده كما يحسب قوم التباطؤ لكنه يتأنى علينا وهو لا يشاء أن يهلك أُناس بل أن يقبل الجميع إلى التوبة] (2 بطرس 3: 9)، فلنا أن نتوب *الآن *ونتوقع مجيئه ساهرين على حياتنا لئلا يجردنا العدو من النعمة ويجعلنا نفقد ما أعطانا الله إياه، لأن حيلة المضاد لا أن نسقط في ضعف، بل أن يسلبنا ما نلناه من الله ويجردنا من أسلحة النور، فلننتبه يا أحبائي بشدة [لأنه بعد قليل جداً سيأتي الآتي ولا يبطئ] (عبرانيين 10: 37)، أأخطأ أحدنا ووقع في خطية وتورط فيها حتى أنه بدأ يغرق، وهذا سيء ومُحبط للغاية، حسناً لأنه فعلاً مؤذي للنفس ومحطمها كل التحطيم، لكن يوجد إله القيامة والحياة حاضر الآن يطلب ما قد هلك، فلنسرع بالتوبة إليه حالاً ولا نتأخر، لأن الله محبة ولأجل الخطاة بذل ابنه الوحيد.
+ فلنحب العريس السماوي بقلوبنا جداً ولنُهيئ مصابيحنا ونجعلها لامعة بالفضائل المُعطاة لنا من الله والإيمان الحي والرجاء الثابت مواظبين على الصلاة مع الشكر وقراءة كلمة الحياة وشركة القديسين في النور، لندخل معه العُرس ونجلس على المائدة الملوكية بفرح مع جميع من أحبوا الرب بكل قلوبهم، فلا نتكاسل عن خلاصنا لأنه مصير حياتنا الأبدي الذي لن يعوضه مال الدنيا كله ولا كل ممتلكاتها الزائلة ....​
[ فاذكر كيف أخذت وسمعت وأحفظ وتب، فإني، إن لم تسهر، أُقدم عليك كلص ولا تعلم أية ساعة أُقدم عليك (أُباغتك) ] (رؤيا 3: 3)
[ وإنما نهاية كل شيء قد اقتربت *ف**تعقلوا واصحوا للصلوات* ] (1 بطرس 4: 7)
 ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ فإذا كنت قد صرت عرشاً لله، وجلس فوقك الراكب السماوي، ونفسك كلها قد صارت عيناً روحانية، وصارت نفسك كلها نوراً، وإذا كنت قد تغذيت بذلك الغذاء، غذاء الروح القدس، وإن كنت قد سُقيت من ماء الحياة، وإن كنت قد لبست ملابس النور الذي لا يوصف، وثَبت إنسانك الداخلي في اختبار هذه الأمور بملء الثقة واليقين، فإنك بذلك تكون حياً، إنك تحيا الحياة الأبدية بالحقيقة، وإن نفسك هي في الراحة مع الرب منذ الآن فصاعداً. أنظر فها أنت قد قَبِلت هذه الأشياء من الرب وامتلكتها بالحق، لكي ما تحيا الحياة الحقيقية. ولكن إذا وعيت نفسك ووجدت أنه ليس عندك شيء من هذه الأشياء (التي سبق ذكرها) فحينئذٍ يلزم أن تبكي وتنوح وتحزن لأنك حتى الآن لم تجد الغنى السماوي الأبدي. لذلك ينبغي أن تتوجع بسبب فقرك المُدقع، وتتضرع إلى الرب ليلاً ونهاراً لأنك قد سقطت في فقر الخطية المرعب. 
يا ليت كل إنسان يصير لهُ *إحساس سريع وتوَجُّع بسبب فقره*، ولا نسير في الحياة بلا مبالاة، مُكتفين كأننا قد امتلأنا !، *لأن الذي يحس بشدة فقرة، ويأتي إلى الرب ويسأله بالصلاة باستمرار، فأنه حالاً يحصل على الفداء والكنوز السماوية*. كما قال الرب في ختام حديثه عن القاضي الظالم والأرملة "أفلا ينصف الله الذين يصرخون إليه ليلاً ونهاراً، نعم أقول لكم أنه ينصفهم سريعاً" (لوقا 18: 7)، الذي لهُ المجد والقوة إلى الأبد آمين ] (من عظات القديس مقاريوس 1: 12)​ 
وليكن لسان حال نفوسنا كما قال القديس ميثوديوس الأوليمبي على لسان النفس: [إني مخطوبة للكلمة الإلهي، وجعالتي (مكافأتي – جائزتي) هي إكليل الأبدية والغنى الذي من عند الآب، وأنا أنتصر في الأبدية وأُتوَّج بزهور الحكمة المشرقة التي لا تذبُل.. إني واحدة في الخورس مع المسيح الذي يوزع مكافآته في السماء، ذلك الخورس الواقف حول الملك غير المبتدئ الأبدي.. لقد صرت حامله المصباح ذو أنوار لا يُدنى منها، واشترك في تسبيحه رؤساء الملائكة الجديدة. مُعلنة النعمة الجديدة التي للكنيسة ]​ 
ويقول أيضاً ولنا هذا الكلام بالضرورة: [ أمضين إذاً أيتها العذارى واملأن آنيتكن بالبرّ، لأن الساعة آتية عندما يجب أن تقومن وتقابلن العريس، أذهبن واتركن بخفة ملذات ومسرات الحياة التي تُربك النفس وبذلك يُمكنكن أن تحصلن على الوعود الإلهية ]​ 
وفي النهاية وبذلك الاستعداد يكون مدح العريس لنا: [لقد سبيت قلبي يا أختي العروس، قد سبيت قلبي بإحدى عينيك بقلادة واحدة من عنقك، ما أحسن حبك يا أختي العروس، كم محبتك أطيب من الخمر، وكم رائحة أدهانك أطيب من كل الأطياب ( لأنها تطيبت برائحة العريس الزكية - واسلكوا في المحبة كما أحبنا المسيح أيضاً وأسلَمَ نفسه لأجلنا قرباناً وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة (أفسس 5: 2)؛ لأننا رائحة المسيح الذكية لله في الذين يخلصون وفي الذين يهلكون - 2 كورنثوس  2 :  15)، شفتاك يا عروس تقطران شهداً، تحت لسانك عسل ولبن (كلام تسبيح وصلوات مقدمة بمحبة للعريس السماوي) ورائحة ثيابك كرائحة لبنان (الشجر العطر من بخور وكل رائحة الزهر المنتشر على الجبال وفي الأودية) أختي العروس جنه مغلقة عين مقفلة، ينبوع مختوم (منغلق على كل غريب ولا تفتح إلا لعريسها فقط)] (نشيد 4: 6 – 12)​ 
ونقول في الختام مع القديس أمبروسيوس: [يلزمنا أن نكون دوماً يقظين ساهرين، لأن كلمة الله يقفز كغزال أو كالإيل (نشيد 2: 9)، يليق بالنفس التي تطلبه وتتوق إلى امتلاكه أن تكون في يقظة دائمة، وتحافظ على وسائل دفاعها . 
"في الليل على فراشي طلبت من تحبه نفسي" (نشيد 3: 1).. يلزم أن من يطلب باهتمام، يطلب وهو في فراشه، يطلب في المساء، فلا يكون لهُ ليالٍ ولا إجازات، لا يخلو وقته من خدمة صالحة. وإن لم يجده في بادئ الأمر فليُثابر في البحث عنه. لهذا تقوم النفس: "إني اقوم وأطوف في المدينة، في الأسواق، وفي الشوارع" نشيد 3: 2 ]​ 
فلنطلب إذن باهتمام بسعي واجتهاد دائم لا يتوقف، عريس نفوسنا يسوع لأن الرسول يقول: [*فاني أغار عليكم غيرة الله لأني خطبتكم لرجل واحد لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح*] (2 كورنثوس  11: 2)، فلنجتهد بسعي دائم يا إخوتي نحو العريس السماوي شخص ربنا المسيح يسوع الحي الذي هو معنا حسب وعده حاضر بمجده ومجد ابيه والروح القدس، لنتحد به ونتشرب من محبة الثالوث القدوس فيه، لأنه وسيطنا الوحيد [*لأن به لنا كلينا قدوما في روح واحد إلى الآب*] (أفسس  2 :  18)، [*الذي به لنا جراءة وقدوم بإيمانه عن ثقة*] (أفسس 3: 12)، [ *ومهما سألنا ننال منه لأننا نحفظ وصاياه ونعمل الأعمال المرضية أمامه*] (1 يوحنا 3: 22)، [*فلنتقدم بثقة إلى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عوناً في حينه*] (عبرانيين 4: 16)​*وفي النهاية كل واحد ينظر لنفسه: "ملاحظين لئلا يخيب أحد من نعمة الله لئلا يطلع أصل مرارة ويصنع انزعاجا فيتنجس به كثيرون" *(عب 12: 15)​نعمة ربنا يسوع تحفظ نفسي ونفوسكم في خوف اسمه القدوس
​ أنتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بإيمان لخلاص
 مستعد أن يُعلن في الزمان الأخير 
(1 بطرس 1: 5)​


----------



## القسيس محمد (10 أبريل 2012)

رائع جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2012)

ميرسى خالص يا استاذنا المبارك

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## aymonded (10 أبريل 2012)

وأنتم في ملء محبة الله وفرح الروح القدس
كونوا معافين في روح وداعة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (30 أبريل 2013)

*سلمت يمينك و دام صليبك
أستاذي الحبيب ... موضوع رائع بحق

نعم صدقاً الساعة المهيبة لا يعلمها أحد
سوي المُستعدين دوماً و بكل الأوقات لهذا
اللقاء المخوف المُمتلي رهبة ساعة الدينونة

لذا بداله قوية و بإيمان قوي راسخ أبدي
نطلب من إلهُنا الحنان أن يهبنا أن نكون
مُستعدين دوماً كمثل " العذاري الحكيمات "
كي ما ننال بركة الدخول إلي فرح سيدنا

خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة و التأمُل
الرائع الذي يُتيح لنا فرصة الخلوة بروعة
تعاليم ملك الملوك فادينا و مُخلصنا الصالح

رب المجد يُكافئ و يُعوض يمينك و يُبارك
كل عمل صالح يُمجد أسمُه القدوس
*


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *سلمت يمينك و دام صليبك
> أستاذي الحبيب ... موضوع رائع بحق
> 
> نعم صدقاً الساعة المهيبة لا يعلمها أحد
> ...



إلهنا الحي يحفظك في سرّ محبته الفائق ويهبك سيل من النعمة حسب غنى عطاياه الوفيره، كن معافي
​


----------



## candy shop (30 أبريل 2013)

رااااااااااائع يا ايمن 

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه

وكل سنه وانت طيب 

​


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

candy shop قال:


> رااااااااااائع يا ايمن
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



وانتِ طيبة مملوءه سلام وفرح في الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## mary naeem (30 أبريل 2013)

_شكرا على المشاركة الجميلة_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

وحياتك أختي العزيزة 
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام وفرح آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 أبريل 2013)

موضوع ممتاز
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب، كن معافي 
​


----------



## اليعازر (30 أبريل 2013)

وأنا أتابع معك أحداث اسبوع الآلام، من خلال كتاباتك المباركة.

أعيش الحدث أكثر وأكثر..

ربنا يبارك تعبك.

.


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
وصلي لأجل كثيراً جداً، كن معافي
​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (3 مايو 2013)

فلنجتهد يا أحبائي للسعي لنصل للعريس السماوي لنتحد به ونتشرب من محبة الثالوث القدوس فيه، لأنه وسيطنا الوحيد.
_شكرا على الموضوع الرائع جداً والجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك المباركة في النعمة_
_والمثمرة في المحبة لخلاص من يبحث عن الخلاص_
_أيها الآب ابنك هو المحبة التي سكبها الروح القدس في قلوبنا،_
_ لنصبح متواضعين وودعاء، كما كان هو. ونخدم الكل كما هو خدم الكل._
_سلام الرب يحفضك ويزيدك من نعمته _
_والمجد دائماً لربنا يسوع المسيح...آمين_​


----------



## aymonded (3 مايو 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> فلنجتهد يا أحبائي للسعي لنصل للعريس السماوي لنتحد به ونتشرب من محبة الثالوث القدوس فيه، لأنه وسيطنا الوحيد.
> _شكرا على الموضوع الرائع جداً والجميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك المباركة في النعمة_
> _والمثمرة في المحبة لخلاص من يبحث عن الخلاص_
> ...



آمين فآمين ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض 
يا محبوبة الله في المسيح يسوع آمين​


----------



## aymonded (26 أبريل 2016)

*للرفـــــــــــــــــــــع - وكل سنة وانتم طيبين 
يوم مملوء نعمة وبركة وسلام للجميع آمين
*​


----------



## grges monir (26 أبريل 2016)

*لحن بيك اثرنوس 
فى الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الثلاثاء
لحن مبدع وشجى للغاية
ما اروع طقوس كنيستنا*


----------



## aymonded (26 أبريل 2016)

*فرحك الله وعزاك وشدد الجميع وشع نور فرح قيامته في كل من دُعيَّ عليه اسمه آمين
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أبريل 2016)

ايام البصخه كل يوم بنتابع حدث جديد 
وفيه رساله روحيه جديده 
ربنا يعطينا حياة الاستعداد لنكون مستعدين 
دائما للقاء العريس السماوى 
كل سنه وحضرتك طيب استاذ ايمن


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> *لحن بيك اثرنوس
> فى الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الثلاثاء
> لحن مبدع وشجى للغاية
> ما اروع طقوس كنيستنا*



وانا كمان بحب للحن بيك اثرونوس  
ولازم احضر بصخة الضهر علشانه
وبكره بالليل  لحن افتشىنون ده كمان روعه


----------



## aymonded (26 أبريل 2016)

*فرحكم الله بحلاوة البصخة المقدسة آمين
*​


----------



## grges monir (26 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> وانا كمان بحب للحن بيك اثرونوس
> ولازم احضر بصخة الضهر علشانه
> وبكره بالليل  لحن افتشىنون ده كمان روعه


صح فعلا
هو على نفس نغمة بيك اثرونوس
كلامة اطيب من الدهن وهو نصال
نبوة عن يهوذا فى هذا المزمور


----------

